# Cutting Steroids?



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Ive just finished a 6 week course of H-Drol on which i bulked....had average results....weight increased from 175 pounds to 185 pounds.

Im now looking to start a cutting cycle for 6 - 8 wks. Now, strictly speaking i should be running my pct for 5-6 wks......i know! However, would it be dangerous for me to go straight on to another oral? Could i take a 2 week break before going onto another oral?

Finally, I could do with some friendly advice on what the best oral steroid to use. Ive heard good things about anavar and turinabol?


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Clen alongside PCT?.......


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Theres no such thing as a "cutting" steroid. Steroids put your body in an anabolic environment which is the opposite to a catabolic environment where your body is burning muscle for energy. The steroids people use when cutting up for shows are selected because they help in other ways like reducing water retention or preserving muscle tissue when the body is over trainied, which is what happens when you diet especially for contest, with hours of cardio, weights, and minimal calories. e.g. winnie is regularly used in cutting cycles for elevating test levels, without water retention and it also gives a hardened apperance to the muscle so people often use it. however its not directly burning fat other wise people would take 100mg instead of 50mg, but they dont because at a higher dose theres no more fat burning occuring because thats not what its used for.

Cutting cycles are effective because of the compounds run alongside them e.g. clen, eca,t3 etc etc and also the reduction in calories, and increase in cardio, not so much the gear used. in theory you could prep for a show/do a cutting cycle using any gear. as long as the show approached you moved to shorter esters, to help remove water retention sides.

Running orals for that added time could be dangerous, but then it could not, depends what you read, studies contradict each other, it also depends on your own body, personally i think you should do a PCT.


----------



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Im fully aware that no steroid will burn fat.....all i was interested in was an oral steroid which would be best at preserving my muscle tissue whilst i cut on it.

I was going to drop my calories to roughly 2500 a day (low carbs/high protein).....cardio for 45 mins (early morning) 6 days a week and ive also invested in some Ephedrine. Im thinking its a toss up between anavar and turinabol from what ive read. Dont think my wallet could handle anavar though!


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Theres no such thing as a "cutting" steroid. Steroids put your body in an anabolic environment which is the opposite to a catabolic environment where your body is burning muscle for energy. The steroids people use when cutting up for shows are selected because they help in other ways like reducing water retention or preserving muscle tissue when the body is over trainied, which is what happens when you diet especially for contest, with hours of cardio, weights, and minimal calories. e.g. winnie is regularly used in cutting cycles for elevating test levels, without water retention.
> 
> Cutting cycles are effective because of the compounds run alongside them e.g. clen, eca,t3 etc etc and also the reduction in calories, and increase in cardio, not so much the gear used. in theory you could prep for a show/do a cutting cycle using any gear. as long as the show approached you moved to shorter esters, to help remove water retention sides.


Sorry for asking an off topic question here but won't the bloat of any long estered AAS go away in say...a couple of weeks once the cycle ends? Irrespective of whether it is a bulker or cutter cycle?


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Barry5353 said:


> Sorry for asking an off topic question here but won't the bloat of any long estered AAS go away in say...a couple of weeks once the cycle ends? Irrespective of whether it is a bulker or cutter cycle?


your are correct.

to the poster, if your only looking to run an oral without test, anavar or turinabol would have the least impact on your hpta compared to others. You have already ruled out anavar due to its expensive, that leaves you one option.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Theres no such thing as a "cutting" steroid. Steroids put your body in an anabolic environment which is the opposite to a catabolic environment where your body is burning muscle for energy. The steroids people use when cutting up for shows are selected because they help in other ways like reducing water retention or preserving muscle tissue when the body is over trainied, which is what happens when you diet especially for contest, with hours of cardio, weights, and minimal calories. e.g. winnie is regularly used in cutting cycles for elevating test levels, without water retention and it also gives a hardened apperance to the muscle so people often use it. however its not directly burning fat other wise people would take 100mg instead of 50mg, but they dont because at a higher dose theres no more fat burning occuring because thats not what its used for.
> 
> Cutting cycles are effective because of the compounds run alongside them e.g. clen, eca,t3 etc etc and also the reduction in calories, and increase in cardio, not so much the gear used. in theory you could prep for a show/do a cutting cycle using any gear. as long as the show approached you moved to shorter esters, to help remove water retention sides.
> 
> Running orals for that added time could be dangerous, but then it could not, depends what you read, studies contradict each other, it also depends on your own body, personally i think you should do a PCT.


I would say your wrong....

The prime effect of AAS correct is not weight\fat loss..

However if one were to be eating maintanance level of calories ie neither putting on weight or losing weight but still traing hard..

Then by adding in AAS, as it increases protein synthesis and increases the rate or effectiveness of other bodily functions, then the net result of that is an increased metabolic rate which would in turn facilitate fat loss and muscle sparing....

Also, altho again not its primary use, But i have found there is not much that can strip fat as fast and effectively as a high dose of tren:thumbup1:

Most probably given the nite sweats, elevated body temp amongst normal AAS actions

Fact, tren strips fat


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Might be time to try some of this Tren then JW :2guns:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Might be time to try some of this Tren then JW :2guns:


Its only for men tho mate... not boys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dc55 said:


> *cough*


Thats a bad case of tren cough mate:lol: :lol:

Thought you were cruising on test :laugh:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Barry5353 said:


> Sorry for asking an off topic question here but won't the bloat of any long estered AAS go away in say...a couple of weeks once the cycle ends? Irrespective of whether it is a bulker or cutter cycle?


Long esters don't cause bloat mate.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Long esters don't cause bloat mate.


i know its mainly diet orientated but the potential for bloat is greater with longer esters i thought, no . . .


----------



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Come on then guys.....i need a couple of suggestions on a decent oral steroid that i can use on a cutting cycle? Tren sounds too potent for me....im not ready for that yet!

Any other suggestions fellas?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

richtries said:


> i know its mainly diet orientated but the potential for bloat is greater with longer esters i thought, no . . .


No mate. Why would it be?

The ester is just a carrier for the test/tren/nandrolone or whatever is used.

I doubt you would get much bloat from tren e


----------

